# some questions



## Antobe (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi I am an elettronic engineer and I am living in Italy. I am 30 yo, and in the end of summer I'll be 31. I would like to have a job experience abroad, I am not married so I can live abroad as long as I want.

I like nature and taking photos, and I really would like to live in New Zeland. I am planning a travel there, and try to find a job and change visitor visa to a work visa, and stay there more long than 3 months.

I have to say that I am not so experienced as elettronic engineer I live in a small town here in the italian country, and I worked more in the agricultural sector. I had also a little experience as web master and programmer, and lived 1 year in France and I worked there as engineer, but one year is not so much.

So can I obtein a work visa without woking in the elettronic engineering sector? Is just a waste of time and money my plan?


----------

